# WTB: 58" Thule Load Bars



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 11, 2010)

need 58" load bars (older square type)

matt@scicom-inc.com
516 835 1588


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 11, 2010)

I gotta see if I can find em.  I'll let them go for a four pack of Duvel.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 11, 2010)

You probably don't need it, but I have a Thule 2060 fit kit for sale.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> You probably don't need it, but I have a Thule 2060 fit kit for sale.



What does that fit? I've been thinking of getting a full Thule for my Outback.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> You probably don't need it, but I have a Thule 2060 fit kit for sale.





wa-loaf said:


> What does that fit? I've been thinking of getting a full Thule for my Outback.



Never mind. Google answered that question.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 11, 2010)

I didn't like the full rack on my outback Jens.  It sits too high and whistles like a tea kettle.  That's why I have the bars to spare.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> I didn't like the full rack on my outback Jens.  It sits too high and whistles like a tea kettle.  That's why I have the bars to spare.



I probably wouldn't leave it on much, but I kind of want the space to be able to put my box up there and a bike or two. The hitch mount bike rack is kind of a pain to use.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 11, 2010)

Beano...you got yourself a deal....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 12, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Beano...you got yourself a deal....



Still can't dig them up.  May be in my mother-in-law's basement.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 12, 2010)

no worries, i have some time....if you can find em with in the next 2 weeks that'd be great...my 55's might work, wont know till i pick up the new wheels on wednesday...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 14, 2010)

Good News:  I found them.

Bad News: Not 58's...They're 50's  sorry.  What kind of new ride did you get?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 15, 2010)

argh!!! no worres, guess i have have to return that 4pack...or, maybe i wont


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep....I'm a dick.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 15, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/THUL...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Some pretty cheap on Ebay. $21.99 + $12.22 S&H, no bids with 13+hrs left. The seller has 4 pairs up for auction and none of them have any bids. The seller is also in CT so maybe you could contact them and negotiate cheaper shipping.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 16, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> I didn't like the full rack on my outback Jens.  It sits too high and whistles like a tea kettle.  That's why I have the bars to spare.


Just get an irregular surface made....ie wind narrow band of cloth around the bars = will stop the "hum".


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 17, 2010)

the 55"s fit just fine...thx


----------

